# Modifier 80 payment percentage



## bill2doc (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the medicare payment percentage for assist surgeon using mod 80?

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2010)

For assistant at surgery services performed by physicians, the fee schedule amount equals *16 percent* of the amount otherwise applicable for the global surgery.

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Page 17


----------



## bill2doc (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you !


----------

